# Muth Jar Update & Poll



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm interested in them all. I have sold a lot of the 4 and 8 and always wished I had a 1 pound and 2 pound. My guess is that the 1 pound would sell better than the 2 as I sell it as a high end product beause of the cost of the jars, but many peopel buy it as much for the jar as the honey...


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd love to get the 8 and the one pounders.
Mike in Alaska


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I love the 4 oz. jars. and have sold a ton of them -- especially for wedding favors and Christmas baskets. I would love to see them come back.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...we had someone buy one the other week because she had a ship in a bottle at home....missing a cork! she thought it looked about the right size.

deknow


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

how big is the opening on the 1 and 2lb versions...if a spoon could get in there, it would be easier to sell.

deknow


----------



## ChickenWing (Dec 6, 2006)

blueskybeesupply said:


> 4 OUNCES - Last national supply had a mis-print "PUPE"



That made milk come out my nose


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

They probably could have made another typo that wouldn't have been much better . . . inch:

For the 1 POUND, it fits some of my spoons fine, which are 1.25". The 2 POUNDS would have the same opening, so the same cork could be used.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The one pounder would be very cool. I am currently talking to a glass blower about having some custom hand blown bottles made for top shelf clients...what ever that means. Also something else I do is after filling a cork top bottle i dip it in wax to seal the cork to the jar.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Muth jars are very beautiful.
A good friend of mine gave me a real antique one (and no it doesn't say 'PUPE', lol!) It's a one pound and *here is a photo I took* on my kitchen counter a couple of days ago, with some lettuce and kohlrabi freshly picked from our (bee pollinated) garden.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice photo! 

The 2 POUND Muth jar we have looks PURPLE, compared to the newer clear glass versions. It also has small bubbles and such in the glass.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Love the photo...could be on a mag cover!


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not understand why the "future is hazy" for any of these jars. People love them, and they have been around forever. With new routers it is pretty easy to make a mold, even though there already seem to be molds in existence for 3 of the 4 sizes.


----------

